# Please help. I feel horrible



## saina786 (Nov 1, 2010)

just got my labs and my TSH is 7.60 and my T4 is 1.26 and T3 is 3.0 and I feel horrible. My doctor says I have hyperthyroid and I am taking tapazole 5mg 2 times a day.
However, I recently received a copy of my all of my labs and back in April ( I felt great, that is why I am referancing it) my TSH was 0.210 and my T4 was 0.75 and my T3 was 2.4.

Can someone please help me understand what is going on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

saina786 said:


> just got my labs and my TSH is 7.60 and my T4 is 1.26 and T3 is 3.0 and I feel horrible. My doctor says I have hyperthyroid and I am taking tapazole 5mg 2 times a day.
> However, I recently received a copy of my all of my labs and back in April ( I felt great, that is why I am referancing it) my TSH was 0.210 and my T4 was 0.75 and my T3 was 2.4.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand what is going on.


Your TSH @ 7.60 is in hypo land. Very hypo. Why did your doc put you on Tapazole. I cannot tell much w/o the ranges, sadly. It would only be a guess if I did comment. That is not a good thing to do. So, if you can get the ranges and post them w/ the results, that would be most helpful. Different labs use different ranges.

To really sort this out, I advise the following antibodies' tests and the FREE T3 and FREE T4, not T3 and T4. I will furnish links so you can see.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And here is about the "FREES" and other stuff you need to know.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

What made you go see the doc in the first place? How long have you been on the Tapazole? You definitely are hypothyroid; no wonder you don't feel good. What did the doctor say about your TSH; anything?

AACE recommends the range for TSH to 0.3 to 3.0 and even that is iffy. Most of us feel best with TSH down around 1 or less and the "Frees" mid-range or higher. Any good doctor knows this stuff.

If you are truly hyperthyroid, you would have TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.)

Welcome to the board and let us know what you are going to do here. I know you feel awful. We all would w/ TSH @ 7.60.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

:hugs:
i am at the beginning of this journey as well and don't know much yet~but i can offer support.hugs1


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Something is definitely off in your lab results.

In a healthy body, TSH goes down when T3/T4 go up. THS (thyroid stimulating hormone) tells your thyroid how much T3/T4 to make. So, when T3/T4 are high, your pituitary should make less TSH to slow down how much T3/T4 your thyroid is making. When T3/T4 are low, TSH should increase to tell your thyroid to make more T3/T4.

The opposite is happening for you. Your TSH, T3 and T4 all increased in the same period. Of course you are feeling lousy. Sounds like you definitely need more labwork to investigate, and Andros has given you a good list. I am not sure if you are seeing an endocrinologist. It may help, but there may also be a wait to get in to see someone and you can get labs run in the meantime.

Doc may think that the rise in T3/T4 indicates that you are hyperthyroid, hence the tapazole which should bring down your T3/T4. However, it will not address why your TSH is so high.


----------



## saina786 (Nov 1, 2010)

TSH ranage is 0.450-4.500
T4 Ranage is 0.82-1.77
T3 ranage is 2.0-4.4

I do see an endo, and have for some time. However as mentioned, the last time I felt good is back in April and I am tired of being sick all the time.

I went to my endo on Friday and he just suggested to continue on the Tapazole 5 mg 2 times a day. So now, I am trying to make sense of all of this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

saina786 said:


> TSH ranage is 0.450-4.500
> T4 Ranage is 0.82-1.77
> T3 ranage is 2.0-4.4
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ranges. If you have gone to the link I furnished you, you now see that T4 and T3 are "Totals" and that includes bound, unbound and in the case of T3 even rT3 (reverse) hormone. Given this, it is hard to say what portion of the Totals are "free" and available for cellular uptake. Frees are your active hormones; the ones your cells uptake.

Both your T4 and T3 are below mid-range but as I say, "It's anybody's guess here as to what portion of hormone is free."

If you have not had antibodies' tests, I would not say your doctor is very concerned about your health. I think it is unconscionable to not get to the bottom of what the cause of your situation is w/ your thyroid.


----------



## saina786 (Nov 1, 2010)

It says Free on the paper


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You Lab reference ranges looks to me as for FTs, I could be wrong, however they match my Frees. Did you misread your Labs. I am going by them as being Frees. You did not mention if you were on meds. with April levels so I am forgoing them, unless I misread and if so, where you on the same dose.

Your TSH suggest that you are hypo. Your F/T 4 is a tad center to the mid high side and your F/T 3 is a tad low mid range. These are tads, just kissing the middle of the scale, because my scale by arithmetic could be off. And a tad is not all that significant.

Your doctor is correct in not adjusting dose until another test/levels confirm last labs. Lot of outside influences can effect our levels including mishaps in Lab testing at the Lab itself. If your next test does state TSH hypo;
I believe if I remember correctly that tap levels are adjusted the same as T4 medications, if correct, your med. dose would need to be upped.

Give it and yourself a little more time.


----------



## saina786 (Nov 1, 2010)

HI GD Women,

Yes, I am on Tapazole 5mgs 2 times a day. However, I take Tapozole for hyper and infact, I asked my dr. if I am still hyper or hypo and he just nodded his head and said hyper no explaination to why. I even asked if my meds needed to be adjusted and he said no.

My Sept labs were TSH 6.55 Ranage 0.450-4.500
T4 Free (direct) 0.85 Ranage 0.82-1.77
T3 Free Serum 2.9 Ranage 2.0-4.4

I didn't feel so great in Sept either and told him that but he just continued me on the tapazole.


----------



## saina786 (Nov 1, 2010)

What is FT


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry you feel so bad. I can relate to your frustration at not feeling well. 
You have had 2 labs in a row where TSH indicates hypo, and something is off if your TSH T3 T4 have all risen in the last month. Sorry, I can not tell you what, just that I know this is not right. 
T3 and T4 are higher this month, not in the hyper range, but are higher than when you felt well in April. I think the changes in levels alone are enough to make you feel lousy.
If your endo has not done antibody tests to get to the bottom of this and just keeps telling you to take the same med when you are not feeling better, he is not doing his job. In my opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

saina786 said:


> What is FT


FT4 is FREE Thyroxine and FT3 is FREE Triiodothyronine (unbound portion of both hormones.)

Here is that link.........

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid


----------

